# Green Bay Packers 2016 Offseason Thread



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

> *Packers say Jordy Nelson looks ready for OTAs*
> 
> Packers receiver Jordy Nelson is doing so well in his rehab from last year’s torn ACL that General Manager Ted Thompson and coach Mike McCarthy have little doubt he’ll be on the field for Organized Team Activities.
> 
> ...


http://profootballtalk.nbcsports.com/2016/02/25/packers-say-jordy-nelson-looks-ready-for-otas/


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

> *Ted Thompson: We’re not opposed to free agency*
> 
> There was a report from Bob McGinn of the Milwaukee Journal Sentinel last month that Packers coach Mike McCarthy is “fed up” with General Manager Ted Thompson’s aversion to adding veteran players in free agency.
> 
> ...


http://profootballtalk.nbcsports.com/2016/02/25/ted-thompson-were-not-opposed-to-free-agency/


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

> Third-year Packers cornerback Demetri Goodson was suspended four games for violating the NFL policy on performance-enhancing substances. Goodson was primarily a backup last season, playing behind Damarious Randall, Sam Shields and Casey Hayward.


http://www.nfl.com/news/story/0ap3000000651569/article/jalen-collins-aaron-colvin-suspended-four-games


----------

